# Shoe Dazzle Experience?



## Pancua (Sep 20, 2012)

I am on the hunt for a pair of red boots and they have a pair that is comparable to what I want. Anyone shop from them recently?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought my daughter a pair of boots for her birthday. She loves those boots. I've been a member with them since the month they launched and own numerous heels from them. I've only had one bad pair sent to me a couple of years ago but returning it and getting a different pair was easy peasy.


----------



## Pancua (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought my daughter a pair of boots for her birthday. She loves those boots. I've been a member with them since the month they launched and own numerous heels from them. I've only had one bad pair sent to me a couple of years ago but returning it and getting a different pair was easy peasy.


 Great, I know what I am ordering on payday! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Oct 2, 2012)

My boots came in!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Loooovely!!!!  Amazing!!!! HAWT!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

I have to agree those are hot and sexy!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks!! My BF tends to agree! He had a few....choice things to say! LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL Oh I can imagine... I have a feeling that it probably involves something intimate. LOL


----------



## Pancua (Oct 3, 2012)

You would be correct! LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL

I think you should order another pair in black along with a few other choice intimate items from their site if he likes them so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amarah (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG they are hottttttt!!!! II loveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Tyari (Oct 3, 2012)

lol!! I agree with you Zadi!! 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL
> 
> I think you should order another pair in black along with a few other choice intimate items from their site if he likes them so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Oct 3, 2012)

They are definitely HOT!! Nice choice!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boots came in!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL
> 
> I think you should order another pair in black along with a few other choice intimate items from their site if he likes them so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh I am! And a pair of purple ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the boots! I order from shoedazzle all the time. My latest purchase was a handbag because my other one broke. I haven't got it yet though. Just ordered it the other day.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the boots! I order from shoedazzle all the time. My latest purchase was a handbag because my other one broke. I haven't got it yet though. Just ordered it the other day.


 I love the look of their handbags, I may have to make this my monthly addiction purchase LOL


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to wonder tho, if for the price of their bags you're not better off with a program like LBB where the price is close enough and you're receiving an actual name brand (with a few extra goodies on the side)??





VS.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to wonder tho, if for the price of their bags you're not better off with a program like LBB where the price is close enough and you're receiving an actual name brand (with a few extra goodies on the side)??


 
I can only speak for me on this one but If you time it right, you don't have to pay much. The boots are regularly $49.99. With expedited shipping ($10), I paid $30 with a coupon and a sale they had going on. On top of all that, I earn credits toward another item.

Can't say that with LBB and as of late, their handbags haven't been calling to me as much


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

As much as I like LBB they don't have a rewards system in place like Shoe Dazzle does. I just ordered an iPad "purse" and a coin clutch for a total of $64.85 but only paid $9.90 out of pocket because I had earned style points (that were to expired this past Sunday) to pay for it. I could have bought something for under $54 but since the points were set to expire I decided to buy a something little more.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 3, 2012)

I havent purchased anything from shoe dazzle in such a long time, I didnt even know about points!





How do you earn them?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my...those boots are super gorge!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havent purchased anything from shoe dazzle in such a long time, I didnt even know about points!
> 
> ...


 The points are relatively new so I'm not 100% sure on how to earn style points but I do know when you place an order you get style points, when you refer people and they order you earn style points and that's as far as I know. Ahh ha! Love FAQs... from their FAQs...

http://www.shoedazzle.com/loyalty Do you have a rewards program? Yes, because we love rewarding you for good style behavior. When you join ShoeDazzle, you're automatically enrolled in our loyalty rewards program, where you can earn StylePoints toward free store credit. You earn 100 StylePoints for every purchase, and 200 whenever a friend you've invited places her first order.

1000 Style Points = Store Credit of $39.95. Oh but there's a "trick" to it. Once you have 1000 points you HAVE to "convert" the points into a credit so it's not like Birchbox where you earn XX points then those points are automatically applied.


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer Bootss.. i love them !!!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks all! I took them out for a walk yesterday. So awesome feeling! Can't wait to hit the club with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

So the boots didn't make it out to the club. As I was putting them on tonight, the zipper broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Calling ShoeDazzle on Monday.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

ShoeDazzle is good about exchanges. Hope it works out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those boots are killer.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ShoeDazzle is good about exchanges. Hope it works out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those boots are killer.


 I've already thrown out the box and the paperwork that came with it so I hope they will work with me


----------



## Amarah (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh no!! We all jinxed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they exchange them for you


----------



## Pancua (Nov 21, 2012)

Th exchange went really well and I got some basic black pumps as a replacement (I realized I didn't have any!!) 

These are the Kiara pumps and are SO comfortable, I really love wearing them.





And I ordered these bad boys today


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG LOVING those boots!


----------



## Pancua (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG LOVING those boots!


 I know, right?? I saw them and I had to have them.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 23, 2012)

So, did the zippers break because you forced it or because they were defective?  I've neve bought anything from there and won't if the quality is sub-standard. 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the boots didn't make it out to the club. As I was putting them on tonight, the zipper broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Calling ShoeDazzle on Monday.


----------



## rosalyhudson (Nov 27, 2012)

The boots are really beautiful!!! I just need those...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 28, 2012)

Which boots? The red ones don't look very comfortable and it would be totally wrong for anyone who isnt tall and skinny.


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally got some pics of my Kiara shoes! I need to add a heel bumper cause its just a *tad* too big but I absolutely adore them!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

@Pancua, cute and classic with the black heel! Very versatile..nice choice!


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosalyhudson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boots are really beautiful!!! I just need those...


 The red ones are really gorgeous, they looked better in person than in the pics. I was so sad when the zipper broke.

The blue and black ones will be here tomorrow according to FedEx, I so can't wait! They will be hitting the town this weekend! ;D


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Pancua, cute and classic with the black heel! Very versatile..nice choice!


 Thanks!! I have really become addicted to ShoeDazzle! They have some really great styles.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm loving those black shoes too! Very chic. So what do you plan on wearing with it?


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving those black shoes too! Very chic. So what do you plan on wearing with it?


 I got these so they could go with anything, especially jeans. Since I only have to go into the office once a week, figured it would be an easy no brainer shoe to have on hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

I try to stay away from those specialty shops/clubs...too much temptation lol. I'm far too in love with the physical shopping experience..I blame those scenes from Pretty Woman! You know when Julia Roberts has that spree and is surrounded by boxes of stuff? Lol, I secretly feel like that at times when I'm out shopping ha.


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I try to stay away from those specialty shops/clubs...too much temptation lol. I'm far too in love with the physical shopping experience..I blame those scenes from Pretty Woman! You know when Julia Roberts has that spree and is surrounded by boxes of stuff? Lol, I secretly feel like that at times when I'm out shopping ha.


 Oh I get those too. Every Friday sees me shopping.  /emoticons/big[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With all the weight loss, I have a ton of clothes I need to replace!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2012)

Like I said to you in PM, these babies need to come in a red version as well. Thankfully these sold out because my daughter saw your pics and now wants a pair. LOL


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like I said to you in PM, these babies need to come in a red version as well. Thankfully these sold out because my daughter saw your pics and now wants a pair. LOL


 LOL Just call me the Enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL

Enabler.

LOL


----------



## Pancua (Nov 29, 2012)

I rushed home from work today cause the boots were to be waiting for me! Except it got delayed until tomorrow! 






At least I will be here when the are delivered but wah! I want them nooooooow!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 29, 2012)

Shoes and boots are really hard to gauge, especially when the models are not of the same size.  Shoes arch differently and boots have different size calves. I'd have to try them on and walk around in them first.  I'm not sure why everyone is so into high boots these days.  The 1990's is over and very few people look good in knee high or calf high boots, very few.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I try to stay away from those specialty shops/clubs...too much temptation lol. I'm far too in love with the physical shopping experience..I blame those scenes from Pretty Woman! You know when Julia Roberts has that spree and is surrounded by boxes of stuff? Lol, I secretly feel like that at times when I'm out shopping ha.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I rushed home from work today cause the boots were to be waiting for me! Except it got delayed until tomorrow!
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to see these new ones. I'm waiting for my own package from them. I ordered a purse so I'm still waiting for that. I'm kind of liking their purses and while I also love Little Black Bag I'm not having to deal with trading for something I REALLY want. Still I love LBB.


----------



## Pancua (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see these new ones. I'm waiting for my own package from them. I ordered a purse so I'm still waiting for that. I'm kind of liking their purses and while I also love Little Black Bag I'm not having to deal with trading for something I REALLY want. Still I love LBB.


 What purse did you get?


----------



## Pancua (Dec 2, 2012)

Boots are in! OMG! So much sexier in person!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Waskom. I bought it during the 60% off sale and they had given me a credit (which I knew nothing of until that email) so I only paid $1.88 for it. I was tempted to use the credit on shoes but I'm going to give this to my eldest for Christmas.
> ...


 That's a cute purse! Nice choice!

I agree, red would be phenomenal for these!


----------



## Pancua (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok so out of the 3 pairs of shoes I have bought from them, 2 have broken. The new boots had the heels separate today, I called them and the lady I spoke with said I needed to submit photos so they could review.  I didnt have to do that the first time so not sure what this may lead too. She asked me if I wanted to order another pair if they were in stock and I told her I wasn't interested in their shoes after this. So depending on what happens, I may just take the money over and get a pair I'd been eyeing for awhile or if I can only get a credit, order one of their purses.

All in all, pretty disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

Well that sucks. I've ordered heels from them in the past and out of the 12 or so pairs I've ordered only one I've had to send back for failure. I haven't really ordered shoes from them in a long time with the last pair of shoes purchased in late August which were a pair of boots. Before that exercise shoes. I've been buying purses from them (this was my third purse) the last few months. No problems there. The heels I've previously ordered go back to 2009 or 2010 and every pair are fine except for two where my daughter ruined the heels by walking in grass. I wonder if they changed manufacturers in recent months which explains the shoddy shoes.


----------

